# Mk4 Rear caliper leaking fluid



## mk41.8gti (Oct 13, 2011)

About 3 months ago my low brake fluid light went off, so I refilled my fluid. Now just the other day my light came back on. I took off all the wheels and found that the drivers side rear caliper is leaking at the parking brake. How do I fix this without spending a lot of money? Or is this even possible?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

If the leak is coming from the parking brake shaft, you will have to replace the caliper. No parts are available to fix the parking brake mechanism on the rear calipers. The only parts readily available are caliper seal kits, which only include the piston boot, and the piston seal.

MKIV rear calipers use the same seal kit as MKIII rear calipers.


----------



## mk41.8gti (Oct 13, 2011)

germancarnut51 said:


> If the leak is coming from the parking brake shaft, you will have to replace the caliper. No parts are available to fix the parking brake mechanism on the rear calipers. The only parts readily available are caliper seal kits, which only include the piston boot, and the piston seal.
> 
> MKIV rear calipers use the same seal kit as MKIII rear calipers.


Thank you, looks like I better start searching in the classifieds


----------



## Mishimoto (Apr 24, 2012)

Calipers are considered pair replacements for safety reasons and optimum braking performance. Just something to think about, I know I've changed calipers for people one at time because they requested that just for them to come back a short while later to have the other replaced. Good luck with it


----------

